# Prayers for Myers Briggs Types :)



## forsquares (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been posted. I didn't see it among the first few pages, though. This is a list of prayers that different Myers Briggs types might say 

*ISTJ:* Lord help me to relax about insignificant details beginning tomorrow at 11:41.23 am e.s.t.
*ISTP:* God help me to consider people's feelings, even if most of them ARE hypersensitive.
*ESTP:* God help me to take responsibility for my own actions, even though they're usually NOT my fault.
*ESTJ:* God, help me to not try to RUN everything. But, if You need some help, just ask.
*ISFJ:* Lord, help me to be more laid back and help me to do it EXACTLY right.
*ISFP: *Lord, help me to stand up for my rights (if you don't mind my asking).
*ESFP:* God help me to take things more seriously, especially parties and dancing.
*ESFJ:* God give me patience, and I mean right NOW.
*INFJ:* Lord help me not be a perfectionist. (did I spell that correctly?)
*INFP:* God, help me to finish everything I sta

*ENFP: *God,help me to keep my mind on one th-Look a bird-ing at a time.
*ENFJ:* God help me to do only what I can and trust you for the rest. Do you mind putting that in writing?
*INTJ:* Lord keep me open to others' ideas, WRONG though they may be.
*INTP:* Lord help me be less independent, but let me do it my way.
*ENTP:* Lord help me follow established procedures today. On second thought, I'll settle for a few minutes.

*ENTJ: *Lord, help me slow downandnotrushthroughwatIdo.
Amen.

source: Prayer for Myers Briggs Types


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

INFP: God, can I have a hug?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I've seen this many times and it never ceases to make me laugh out loud.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

INTP: God, please- oh who am I kidding, god doesn't exist.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

I found these prayers somewhere else before. I was actually a little offended when I first saw them. It was the first religious thing I found about mbti, and it focuses on the negative things about type and asking God to fix them. True each type does have it's own weaknesses, but they also each have their strengths. Since God is the creator of people, shouldn't each type reflect some aspect of God's nature? To me this list sort of feels like your type is something wrong about you and you should God to fix it.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

INTJ: God, why did you create us all in your image. Then create a type theory for different people that is mostly insignificant? Surely it would make more sense not to make a type theory since it has no real use? Or create all people according to fixed means that they CANNOT stray out of? Either your personality matrix is off, or you're just not as smart as people are giving you credit for...


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

ENFP: God, please help me to change the world for the better...Can we start by eliminating war and making it a peaceful place? Then can we have equal rights for everyone regardless of differences? Amen


----------



## forsquares (Nov 12, 2012)

11thNight said:


> I found these prayers somewhere else before. I was actually a little offended when I first saw them. It was the first religious thing I found about mbti, and it focuses on the negative things about type and asking God to fix them. True each type does have it's own weaknesses, but they also each have their strengths. Since God is the creator of people, shouldn't each type reflect some aspect of God's nature? To me this list sort of feels like your type is something wrong about you and you should God to fix it.


Not going to lie, I wouldn't exactly call this all that religious. Yes, the formatting of the sentences is a "prayer", but beyond that, I think you might be thinking too much into it. It's meant as a lighthearted joke


----------

